
Recent Services Interruptions - philfreo
https://github.com/blog/767-recent-services-interruptions
======
tomjen3
Ways three days with shaky service? Does anyone know a good alternative to
github?

~~~
vamsee
There's bitbucket.org. But they're not so hot on reliability either. You can
also try Unfuddle, if you don't care much for the "social" part of github.

